# Household Goods



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a few household items that I would like to get sent to me in Canada from the UK - the main item is a Dyson vacuum cleaner. Can anyone advise if there are any restrictions on this being posted to me in Canada? would it be stopped at customs?

Thanks


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

margaretchow2 said:


> I have a few household items that I would like to get sent to me in Canada from the UK - the main item is a Dyson vacuum cleaner. Can anyone advise if there are any restrictions on this being posted to me in Canada? would it be stopped at customs?
> 
> Thanks


It might be stopped for inspection, but can't see any reason it can't be shipped, but have you compared the cost of shipping and insurance, to the cost of a new one. And although we didn't bring anything electrical with us, I believe you will also have to buy a voltage transformer/ converter around $40-$50. And also, if its still under warranty, it won't be valid in Canada. We had sale before we moved and sold alot of things, and just bought new of what we needed when we got here, it was nice to have brand new things, and didn't cost much more than what the shipping/insurance would have cost.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dcraig said:


> It might be stopped for inspection, but can't see any reason it can't be shipped, but have you compared the cost of shipping with insurance, to the cost of a new one. And although we didn't bring anything electrical with us, I believe you will also have to buy a voltage transformer/ converter around $40-$50. And also, if its still under warranty, it won't be valid in Canada.


In addition I would point out that if these items were not on list of goods to follow you may well have to pay duties and taxes.


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> In addition I would point out that if these items were not on list of goods to follow you may well have to pay duties and taxes.


Good point, we left a few things behind that we didn't need right away, and had someone mail them to us seperatly marked as gifts, nothing big like a vacumn though, and some other items were brought over by friends who came to visit. Just couldn't see the point of bringing over things like a 5 year old toaster, and buying plug adapters when a new toaster at WalMart here was only $9 on sale, and its been used almost every day for almost 18 months and still works great.


----------

